# Thinking of getting involved in showing my golden



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

What did his breeder think? 12 weeks is a bad time to tell, they usually fall apart at around 8-9 weeks, and then slowly come back together anywhere from 6 months to 2 years, depending on the dog. Do you have a full AKC registration for him? I would also reccommend signing up for classes (even if just obedience) at your local golden retriever club. Good Luck


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is unfair to critique him at this age and with those photos. Puppies are evaluated structurally at 8 weeks +/- 3 days. Does your breeder compete in conformation with their dogs? Are either parents champions in conformation? 

Conformation is fun and takes a great deal of time, money, and commitment. My advice is to seek out support from your breeder if they are showing their dogs. If they aren't, join your local golden club so you can meet other conformation enthusiasts and so knowledgeable people can put their hands on your puppy. A photo can only tell so much. Begin conformation handling classes and attend local shows so you can start to learn and see if this is a hobby for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuckerpuppylove (Jul 20, 2013)

No they don't compete, there are champions in both lines. I am already in obedience classes and will be going to advanced obedience next because of his ability to learn quickly ( he knew sit,stand,stay,lay down and touch by 9 weeks). Do they have golden clubs in Tampa Florida? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Tuckerpuppylove said:


> No they don't compete, there are champions in both lines. I am already in obedience classes and will be going to advanced obedience next because of his ability to learn quickly ( he knew sit,stand,stay,lay down and touch by 9 weeks). Do they have golden clubs in Tampa Florida?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Check out the florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club. Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ask if the club has a conformation class or if they know where classes are held. Sometimes clubs do fun matches that help you learn too. It's very important to learn how to show and how to have your puppy stand and trot correctly. They need to understand what you are looking for. It's a skill like any other that a dog learns. They will also need to learn how to be handled by the judge and how to be around other dogs in the ring and not jump on each other to play. The other thing your puppy will need to learn is how to be groomed. The blower sometimes makes a puppy very scared. Also just getting washed 3 times in once sitting can get old. So learning to be patient while grooming can be difficult. Finding a good groomer is difficult, so start asking around. So much to learn! Have fun!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You may also want to get a start on learning about structure and movement. These czn be very difficult concepts at first. The classes will help and potentially give you a hands on that is invauliable. I have these three DVD's I would suggest them, Dogsteps: What to look for in a dog Welcome to Dogwise.com, the Puppy Puzzle PUPPY PUZZLE The Hastings approach to evaluating th structural quality of puppies, and The Golden Retriever: Structure, Movement and Use The Golden Retriever DVD. I also have a few good books but I have not unpacked them yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He is very cute<: 

If these breeders are involved in show - you may ask them for feedback on how to get started or where to take classes. If you train at a club, they very likely have drop in conformation classes. Start talking with people about getting started. 

There is harm in trying your hand. Good luck!


----------

